# Show us your TREE!



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, folks, it’s that time of the year again!

I did this before, and it was so much fun seeing all your differently decorated trees.
Let’s do it again! 

Bonus points for GSDs in the picture 😁


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

We live and travel full time in a 41ft RV so we have sort of a Charlie Brown tree, no needles just branches and lights. It's on our dining table so no GSD allowed in the pic.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My mom has table top tree which really beautiful also. So much easier to put up and decorate and takes up little space. This year I am going back to the fake tree which I miss keeping it up all winter but a big project to put up. It hopefully will be here by this weekend- a Black Friday sale could of used so many other things. A picture of last year’s real tree in all her glory - she barely made it till Christmas.

Max use to jump in the tree as a pup, steal the ornaments and chewed the set of lights that I had to cut out and replace. We have come a long way.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Haven’t gotten a tree yet but will definitely post pics of it when we do


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

My husband and I have never had a Christmas tree because we’ve either always spent it with family or been moving. This is our first year we’re planning on getting a tree and I’m interested to see what the dogs think of it. We’re going to get a real tree, so I hope Beau doesn’t think it’s a new, fun stick for him to destroy (his favorite hobby when I’m doing yard work). If it lasts long enough to get decorated I’ll take a picture!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

more dog, less tree… best gift ✨


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

When we had a place for glorious tree we would get a fresh cut one at the local fire department on the Friday after Thanksgiving. Not the cheapest trees but not the most expensive either. We'd make a search for the best tree for our house, and they would cut the bottom and deliver it (we lived a mile away). They used a pick up truck, not the fire truck  

This year we are having family over one more time and then selling the house (anyone want almost 3 acres in MD) so no tree this year. I need undecorating to be quick and easy. I will put lights in the windows, though.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm allergic to Christmas trees so I have a fake one. When I got Willow, her bed took up the space I usually put my 6-foot fake tree, so my friend gave me a smaller fake tree that fits on the windowsill.

This pic is from last year because I'm too lazy to get up and take a new pic, but it basically looks the same!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Getting my tree this morning!
There are some supply issues this year and 1 major retailer opted out of selling them. Sometimes we cut our own.

$50 are the cheap trees this year, $80 is average for a simple 6-8' tree!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Getting my tree this morning!
> There are some supply issues this year and 1 major retailer opted out of selling them. Sometimes we cut our own.
> 
> $50 are the cheap trees this year, $80 is average for a simple 6-8' tree!


I don’t want to hear any complaining from you Canadians. A 12 foot tree where I am is over $700.
Have fun selecting your tree, and please do NOT tell me how much a 12 footer is, where you are.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

We decided not to do a tree this year. Prices are high locally. We have several species of evergreen trees and shrubs in the yard so we made wreaths and decorations from our own branches. I am cheap The wife and kids are crafty


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Sunflowers said:


> I don’t want to hear any complaining from you Canadians. A 12 foot tree where I am is over $700.
> Have fun selecting your tree, and please do NOT tell me how much a 12 footer is, where you are.


So expensive here too! $100 bucks for the smallest, scrawniest little trees in the Pine Tree State! We're probably going fake this year. I'll send a pic when it's set up.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Yeah prices are higher around here too because of a heat wave back in June that scorched all the young trees. One farmer lost 100%of his saplings, so sad


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Kathrynil said:


> So expensive here too! $100 bucks for the smallest, scrawniest little trees in the Pine Tree State! We're probably going fake this year. I'll send a pic when it's set up.











Orangeville Christmas Trees | Elliott Tree Farm


Elliott Tree Farm sells White Spruce, Blue Spruce and White Pine cut your own Christmas Trees as well as the best Balsam and Fraser fir fresh cut Christmas trees.




www.elliotttreefarm.ca





At this little tree farm, 10-12' trees are $350 and 12+ are SOLD OUT lol
5-6' mini trees are 90-100

I'm talking dried up grocery store trees are $50....


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Setting ours up today. Will get pics tonight and post. We use a fake tree as we heat by wood, which means in less than two weeks there is a stick with a pile of needles on the floor if we try to go real.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

SMcN said:


> Setting ours up today. Will get pics tonight and post. We use a fake tree as we heat by wood, which means in less than two weeks there is a stick with a pile of needles on the floor if we try to go real.


Plus you scare your tree, watching his friends burn up!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Picture includes our wood stove, the reason we have a fake tree. We cook and heat by wood. Poor tree is getting some age on it and not all of the lights work. I cringe thinking of buying another at today's prices...


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Last year's tree, currently in storage... since we're sort of living half in two places and out of a duffel bag ! lol


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

SMcN said:


> Picture includes our wood stove,


Do you bake with the woodstove? I've always wondered how much skill it takes to get the temperature and times correct for baking cookies and breads.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

davewis said:


> Do you bake with the woodstove? I've always wondered how much skill it takes to get the temperature and times correct for baking cookies and breads.


Yes, I do bake and roast. Although we don't eat cookies and breads any more, I used to do both. The key to any oven baking or roasting is you have to give the stove time to stabilize. This can take 2 hours. Up until then, you will have fluctuating temperatures. Can be done, but you will have to 'fiddle' with venting and such, which requires experimenting and learning the stove.
The other key factor is the wood you use. For a 350 deg baking temp, I prefer poplar species. Once the stove is stabilized, you can add poplar and it will hold that 350 without spiking. If you want a hot oven, say 450 or so, the harder woods such as maple, elm, oak, (I don't have any experience with hickory) are good. Depending on how LONG you want those temperatures will determine the size of log you add, or if you add a blend of smaller wood. The pitchy wood, such as pines and spruce, can spike but then go down quickly so not good for long term baking. Plus they simply do not put out the BTUs that the hardwoods do.
Although we have back up electric heat (a nod to resale and insurance agents) the only time we have used it in 25 years was once when we were gone over night with temperatures predicted to get below freezing.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

On our property, there's a variety of trees. Oak, pine Grey Pine which is ugly as sin, juniper..............oh, and the juniper trees smell so good! One year I though, lets use one of our juniper trees as a Christmas tree. So I found a pretty tree, about 7 to 8 foot, cut it down, and we proceeded to take it into the house. Set it up, then wondered, what is all this stuff on the floor??? Duh, pitch from the tree, down came that tree and back outside it went. I think that year we went to the local grocery and bought a tree from them. 

Here, you can get an Xmas tree permit for $10.00, I think it is, go into the National Forest and cut down your own.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Here's last year's tree - we get this years on Saturday (was camping last weekend and November seemed too soon). We're getting a bit bigger this year, as my concerns about having a tree last year (prior we had a small one on top of the wine fridge) were fine - no dogs bothered the tree at all! Ignore the mess though.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I’m not finished decorating the current one. This is from 2014, one of my favorite pictures.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Hans’ eyes remind me of this picture of my aunt’s dog


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

NadDog24 said:


> Hans’ eyes remind me of this picture of my aunt’s dog
> View attachment 581091


She’s lovely!
It helped to be showing him a piece of dehydrated tripe!🥴


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

I think this thread needs to be retitled.

Show us your awesome dog... with a bit of Christmas tree in the background


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Tree is here and up! I have a bad picture of Agis with it, and then some of the tree itself. The bought at different times light strands have led to an odd dominance of red lights on the bottom, blue lights on the top. You may notice a Star Trek and Star Wars themes...we even have a wooden x-wing with 'Toby C' on it for my husband, and a tie fighter as well. I could never find decorations I liked in store (that weren't destroyed by the cat knocking them off) so Etsy was my friend.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Since we moved out her I buy small 2-3 foot potted trees then we plant them out side. My daughter bought an 8 foot cut spruce at a local tree farm for 65.00. I'll post a picture of my tiny tree next week. It can't be in the warm house very long. I love Christmas trees and seasonal decorations. So much fun to see all of these. 
Our local town decorates the park and charges 5.00 per car to drive through. Helps support the park and pool. The first night we could walk through. No dogs allowed so grandkid pictures instead.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

@ksotto333 that light display is great! I bet your grandkids loved it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

No tree yet. I haven’t decided if I want a big one and move furniture around or keep it simple with a table top tree.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

that’s a gorgeous tree @jarn what type? i’m a silver tip fan through and through, with an occasional frasier fir every few years. i waited too long this year and went with a noble - it’ll be decoration heavy since i’m not that impressed with the tree itself.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Fodder said:


> that’s a gorgeous tree @jarn what type? i’m a silver tip fan through and through, with an occasional frasier fir every few years. i waited too long this year and went with a noble - it’ll be decoration heavy since i’m not that impressed with the tree itself.


We are pretty sure we got a balsalm fir (Toby ordered it a month ago and doesn't remember; men, amirite?). But it is a great tree on its own, I was really happy when it got delivered. We placed an order as soon as the email went out - we used to go to a fundraiser for a local and cut down a tree, but they'd look a little scraggly and these are so much nicer, and the place we get it from pays a living wage, which is important to us.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’ll decorate today. I got our tree last week but had to pick from the 3 7’ers that were left. We buy from the same people that come from the Maritmies to Ontario for the last 30 years and this is the first year they sold out. They are gone already - they are usually here until December 20th!


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

@jarn … Etsy is the best-y
(My eyes are rolling at myself) but I really just wanted to comment on how neat that 3D art piece is that looks like a man standing in the corner of a room. I LOVE stuff like that.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

mere_de_tous said:


> @jarn … Etsy is the best-y
> (My eyes are rolling at myself) but I really just wanted to comment on how neat that 3D art piece is that looks like a man standing in the corner of a room. I LOVE stuff like that.


Oh thanks! Yeah I like it even more than I thought I would. And that it changes throughout the day depending on light etc.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

As usual, I am joying this tremendously… Especially getting a tiny peek into all of your beautiful homes.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Rose chills in front of the Christmas tree. Her house mate wags his long tail and either rings any low hanging ornaments with bells, or more often, knocks a few on the floor. 

This one was right at 10' before they put a new cut on it. Prices were not crazy around here. We paid less than 200. But we did have a hard time finding a tree lot. We made a special trip to a lot in our old neighborhood, where we'd bought trees for better part of 20 years. Pulled up to find a sign saying they had gone out of business.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

That's a beautiful tree @Squidwardp! 

My old SVP was saying something similar - they're having trouble finding a tree this year, and the tree seller in their old neighbourhood appears to be gone. 

I'm glad you were able to find one. 

(I hear you - Agis keeps standing by the tree and wagging his tail and hitting the branches. Far be it from me to discourage his happiness, but I wish he'd do it further away from the tree.)


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Since I don't get to celebrate Yule this year I would like to extend my thanks for this thread!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

We have had an artificial tree for years. Our normal tree is pretty big. Our daughter got a husky mix in January. Zoe just turned one and is a young dog hurricane of excitement. She's a good dog but still has trouble capping her energy. Our house is small.. 5 adults and 2 dogs posed a problem. I was super lucky and found this pencil tree at Walmart for $59.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

From last year


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

No tree, I thought you'd enjoy camels at our church's Christmas celebrations.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dunkirk said:


> No tree, I thought you'd enjoy camels at our church's Christmas celebrations.
> View attachment 581303
> View attachment 581304
> View attachment 581305





Dunkirk said:


> No tree, I thought you'd enjoy camels at our church's Christmas celebrations.
> View attachment 581303
> View attachment 581304
> View attachment 581305


Did I see one of your camels running loose on the news this morning?😳I love this, and so would my grands.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

ksotto333 said:


> Did I see one of your camels pruning loose on the news this morning?😳I love this, and so would my grands.


Nope, I checked, that happened in Kansas City.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am enjoying this! The trees are beautiful and the camels are AWESOME!


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

Look at all those presents from Santa! Sutter Cain must have been a very good boy this year!
(All but one of those are for him, and I plan to have him unwrap them all, too)


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

We have a tiny little tree that has been relocated from a traditional location beside the fireplace to the top of the dining room table because SOMEONE finds the little red baubles irresistible. You can see the new and "improved" (?) positions of the branches. 

Merry Christmas to ALL!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

This is my tree 



I was tempted as they were $10 for any tree today. Then I got smart - I have no idea if I still have a tree stand, I'd need to clear a space, I'd need to put bobbles on it.... eh.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I got a 6' tree from the slim picking that were around this area and it's pretty well rounded, no thin spots. 
And my kids are calling it the Charlie Brown tree because it's smaller than what we usually get.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

WNGD said:


> I got a 6' tree from the slim picking that were around this area and it's pretty well rounded, no thin spots.
> And my kids are calling it the Charlie Brown tree because it's smaller than what we usually get.
> View attachment 581407


That actually be representative of the last two years LOL


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas and Peace on Earth from me and the dogs. Decided to put the tree on the table; excuse for a smaller tree and the dogs will leave the ornaments in tact.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What a sweet face! And I love the rug.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Rocking the Christmas bandana! Nice!


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Dogs are not allowed because we have a visiting cat that is actually in the pic.. I just noticed!) Above the tree to the left!)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

@Lexie’s mom it took me way too long to find the cat!


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Only got around to decorating last night and we left a lot off as pup likes to chase his toys under the tree plus the tree was a slim pickings tree Super dry! Oh well - at least we have a tree and are healthy and together as that’s the most important thing!


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a joyful New Year to all…


----------



## Memo182 (Aug 21, 2020)

We woof you a Merry Christmas!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

My baby tree, going back outside Sunday. And a little vintage style camper gift from my daughter.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

The tree has survived mostly unscathed except for a few times Beau decided to rub against it like a cat. It could use a few more lights, but I had the hardest time finding lights let alone ones that were the same color. Merry Christmas, y'all!


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Vandal’s ready to be done with this Christmas Eve stuff and get to bed


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Merry Christmas! ♥🎄


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Catching up after being mostly offline for my Mom's holiday visit. 

Nice variety of trees represented here. I love the season, and we tend to push out the tree-takedown as far as we can. So far, our tree not yet shedding many needles.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Our tree will come down just before or after New Years.
Daughter doesn't go back to New Brunswick until Jan 6th so we'll definitely use her cheap labor before then 

I love Christmas but also look forward to getting the house back to normal.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

One year I left it up until March 😂


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Everything goes away Jan 1 in our house. It’s a good incentive not to be hungover. I get really busy Jan-April so need to deal with it or be like Sunflowers.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

cagal said:


> Everything goes away Jan 1 in our house. It’s a good incentive not to be hungover. I get really busy Jan-April so need to deal with it or be like Sunflowers.


In my defense, I had a newborn and a 2-year-old… 😁


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

We are hoping ours will go to January 10ish without too much needle loss. Of course, Agis and I are backpacking the 7-9, so I'll miss the end and get home in time to take it to the curb...


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

We didn’t have the energy to put up our fake tree this year, so we quickly decorated our outdoor (now indoor for winter) palm tree ♥🙂 we will put decorations away after this weekend.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Every year my current tree gets recycled into the woods beside last years now dried out one. Last years makes an explosive burning tree some time this Winter in my fire pit....nothing like an outdoor fire in the snow


----------

